# 89 F-150



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have an 89 f 150 i just bought. the oil and coolant levels are fine, and when i drove it, the check engine lights flash 3 times intermitently. we think it is a bad sensor or something like that, because it has been sitting for a while before i bought it, but starts up just fine and drives nicely. It has 125,000 on it. So what are some other possibilities that could be behind the check engine light flashing?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

disconnect the neg batt cable and let it sit for a few mins, then hook back up and see if it comes back on. If so then there is something wrong reason for check engine light. you will have to check which codes are at fault. refer to owner's manual for how to check codes.


----------

